#ubuntu-ports 2009-05-12
<NCommander> hey andrewks and jbailey 
<NCommander> lamont, so I got my ia64 :-)
<mcasadevall> so the current ia64 jaunty kernel boots (yay), but lacks important things like a USB stack it seems :-/
<mcasadevall> or has its kernel modules in the wrong folder
<NCommander> #@!#
<lamont> NCommander: nevertheless, that bodes well for having a bootable jaunty-server/ia64
<NCommander> lamont, actaully, the modules folder came out in the wrong place
 * NCommander is actually running jaunty/ia64 happily 
 * NCommander is actually chatting from it ;_0
<NCommander> *:-)
<NCommander> I'm now trying to build a Hardy CD for your friend
<NCommander> (I can't figure out how to generate a tasks file)
<lamont> ah - jaunty CD would be fine for him - he wants shiny-n-installable... istr that ia64 actually installed with hardy
<lamont> though I could be remembering wrong
<NCommander> Oh, I installed gusty and upgraded to jaunty
<NCommander> No jaunty CDs :-/
<lamont> right.  we need a (server?) install CD for him - apparently he never heard of network install
<NCommander> There is a live CD available and an alternate
<NCommander> I used the alternate since I didn't trust ubiquity to install elilo
<lamont> but a 33% increase in user base is always a good thing to foster, no?
<NCommander> Installing Hardy probably a safer bet; the kernel won't install properly in jaunty out of the box or autoupgrade due to the hosed metapackage
<lamont> yeah - pretty sure the livecd is, um, pointlessly small
<lamont> NCommander: right.  you get me an iso with all the right debs, and I'll make it love installing more... (I do hate munging the ubuntu-keyring package)
<lamont> and why are you up at 7AM?
<lamont> my zx6000 is running jaunty, fwiw
<NCommander> lamont, the right question is why am I not asleep :-/
 * NCommander notes his ia64 is a 900Mhz dual SMP w/ 10GB of RAm
<lamont> and that went hardy -> intrepid (hardy kernel, oops) -> jaunty via distupgrade
<NCommander> Yeah, that works great
<lamont> MemTotal:     12493808 kB
<NCommander> bah, you win
<NCommander> of course, i got this thing for free, so I'm not complaining
<lamont> next time I have it apart for a dusting, I'll have to see if I have more memory to stuff in it
<NCommander> ia64's have nutty amount of RAM I find
 * NCommander thinks having your friend runny Hardy probably the sanest thing to do, and then upgrade to LTS+1 where we'll have still working ia64 support :-)
<lamont> MemTotal:      8187788 kB <-- home workstation
<lamont> though to be fair, it's x86-64
<NCommander> lamont, my laptop (main machine) only has 4GB and 500GB of disk space
<NCommander> (its also amd64)
<lamont> :-(  I only got 3GB with mine
<NCommander> heh
<NCommander> Well, I use this laptop as a desktop
<NCommander> (until I had the ia64, I had no desktop at all)
<jbailey> NCommander, And you stayed out of jail!
<jbailey> Excellent.
<jbailey> Tell me how you like the stash of cocai... 
<jbailey> errr..
<jbailey> NM
<NCommander> jbailey, yes well, the spaceheater is now running Jaunty (and keeping my feet warm ;-))
<jbailey> Wonderful.
<jbailey> I'm glad it's getting some use.
<andrewks> yes but now my rack is lopsided
<andrewks> :(
<jbailey> andrewks, You had such a nice rack last time I saw you.
<andrewks> aww ... I bet you say that to everyone you let hold your junk
<NCommander> andrewks, I could bring you my PREP
<NCommander> Its got a roaring 133Mhz processor :-)
<NCommander> (but a PReP compatible ethernet card ;-))
<andrewks> if it can't run current kernels, it's dead to me
<andrewks> although still tempting
<andrewks> is that considered a form of necrophilia?
<jbailey> andrewks, No, it's probably already fucked.
<jbailey> Nothing left for you to do. =)
<andrewks> pass
<andrewks> now, that BSD girl...
<jbailey> hah
<jbailey> Did you ever find her?
<jbailey> BSDCan was last weekend in Ottawa.
<andrewks> no
<andrewks> I see IBM is trying to do PReP again
<andrewks> maybe if they would price the workstations below $5k it might work
#ubuntu-ports 2009-05-13
<NCommander> they are?
<andrewks> PReP, CHRP and now 
<andrewks> PReP, CHRP and now PAPR
<NCommander> PAPR?
<NCommander> TheMuso, welcome!
<TheMuso> NCommander: heh thanks
 * NCommander grumbles about whacking the kernel
<NCommander> :-/
<TheMuso> oh?
<NCommander> Need to fix the ia64 kernel
<NCommander> Its suffering from a bad case of split personality over its name and its meta packages
 * NCommander actually has interest now that I have ia64 hardware
<NCommander> TheMuso, also in a time where I was blinded by insanity, I successfully setup a local ubuntu-cdimage instance
<TheMuso> NCommander: heh its not insanity.
<TheMuso> Its not hard
<NCommander> I had a few mindnumbing bugs
<NCommander> Like discovering you need a source mirror 
<TheMuso> NCommander: SO do you have anything ports kernel wise to push to me, or will it be ok for me to upload later tomorrow after things settle for the alpha?
<NCommander> TheMuso, where's the current git tre?
<TheMuso> NCommander: usual place, git://kernel.ubuntu.com/themuso/ubuntu-karmic-ports.git, although I need to push my latest changes there...
 * TheMuso does that
<NCommander> TheMuso, I'm not sure when I'll be able to get around to it. As it stands, SPARC is working, ia64 boots, but the modules end up in the wrong place
<TheMuso> NCommander: right
<NCommander> (the SPARC installer however is not happy)
<TheMuso> I'll have a look at the last kernel log for ia64 an see if I can work anything out.
<NCommander> Well, we need to rethink the ports tree layout anyway
<NCommander> We have a lot of kernel variants that we simply aren't using
<NCommander> And some that we should have that we don't (i.e. server, and MAYBE -rt)
<NCommander> *sigh*
<NCommander> and I need to backport the kernel for lamont, hopefully this week
<TheMuso> what kernel, and for what?
<NCommander> TheMuso, HPPA
<TheMuso> ah
<NCommander> TheMuso, a lot of the HPPA build failures is because the kernel for Hardy is crap
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<jbailey> NCommander, The HPPA kernel is crap at the best of times, really.
#ubuntu-ports 2009-05-14
<jbailey> NCommander, Yes and No.
<jbailey> One of the ideas I had for the port when I started helping LaMont with it was to do experimental things on it.
<jbailey> Since mostly noone was using it, it could be a good test ground for things like NPTL and such.
<jbailey> In practice, the upstream kernel maintainer is an asshole so I lost interest in trying to help.
<NCommander> jbailey, I'm kinda reminded of glibc ....
<jbailey> Actually, I don't mind doing stuff for Uli.
<jbailey> Uli is pretty much always *right*
<jbailey> He's abrupt, and rude, but there's a lot to learn there.
<NCommander> so more like Theo from OpenBSD than Drepper
<jbailey> Right.  Although Theo is harsher than Kyle.
<NCommander> Theo has admitted he's wrong before
<jbailey> Kyle's perfectly fine in person, at least.
<jbailey> Theo not so much. =)
<jbailey> I also think Kyle will probably mellow as he gets older.
<jbailey> Theo, not so much.
<NCommander> jbailey, well, I planned to talk about lamont on what we're doing with HPPA at UDS
<lamont> jbailey: you should so come to UDS and join the bof
<jbailey> lamont, I think I would have trouble getting my employer to fly me on a last-minute notice to Spain to come discuss HPPA.
<jbailey> I'm having trouble justifying OLS, and it's in Montréal this year.
<lamont> meh.  you need a cooler employer
<jbailey> Well, the employer is great.  The department I changed to makes OLS somewhat non-applicable.
<lamont> heh
<lamont> ok.  find a cooler department then. :-p
<NCommander> lamont, personally, where do you sit on the HPPA fence
<jbailey> lamont, But.. The IE Toolbar team is *cuddly* =)
<lamont> jbailey: you're married
<lamont> NCommander: I try to stay away from the fence
<lamont> you went and breathed new life into it...
<NCommander> lamont, then I learned HP killed it.
<lamont> I was kinda figuring that if your energy carried us to the next LTS, then we'd be good for longer than anyone cares
<jbailey> NCommander, Last time LaMont peed on a fence, he discovered it was electric.
<lamont> jbailey: so not true
<lamont> I just avoid peeing on fences, period
<lamont> trees are safer
<NCommander> jbailey, it would have been a electrifying experience.
<NCommander> lamont, anyway, I've been looking at ia64/hardy
<NCommander> lamont, I can build images, but I can't sign them, which causes the installer to go OMG NO! and die
<NCommander> I'm going to try my hand at creating a live image instead
<lamont> NCommander: yeah... what you do in that case is this:  make a derivitive ubuntu-keyring package with a new key in it, sign things with that key.  presto
<NCommander> lamont, I can't figure out how to inject that with ubuntu-cdimage
<NCommander> lamont, I might be able to muster a one off for hardy actually now that I think about it though if I play this right
<NCommander> (build it the normal way, then tear the image apart and rebuild it via the wiki instructions)
<lamont> and include that ubuntu-keyring package in the CD copy of the archive
<NCommander> yeah, thats just a PITA to do :-/
<lamont> yeah - rip-n-stuff
<lamont> NCommander: verily
<NCommander> lamont, you don't have access to antimony and can run a build can you?
<lamont> NCommander: lets go with a simple "no" to that, even though it's yes, and the answer is no for other reasons
<NCommander> lamont, I thought as much, but it would be nice to make life easier ;-)
<lamont> well, I mean, I have root on antimony.  that of course doesn't mean that I necessarily have access to the key, nor would it be appropriate use of godhood
<NCommander> lamont, no, I know you have root, but I didn't know if you were also a member of the cdimage build team.
<lamont> NCommander: I'm not #distro... so lump me in with the rest of the non-canonical core-dev population
<NCommander> lamont, I'll probably build the ia64 image sometime this weekend for your friend, I'm just heading towards OMG nervous breakdown thus week due to family issues
<lamont> ah... allhands is my OMG breakdown
<NCommander> lamont, if he wants an image now, have him install gutsy, and then hand upgrade to hardy->intrepid->jaunty
<NCommander> lamont, believe it or not, thats an improvement for me.
<NCommander> a few thousand miles away from my family will be a massive stress relief bullet
<lamont> he's looking for something supportable to rub rhel/fedora's nose in
<lamont> as in current iso installable
<lamont> with a little muttering about, you know.
<lamont> so if we have a ppa with the kernel built for jaunty (such that debootstrap from jaunty + a little muppetry --> server iso and/or livecd), then we might be able to get cjwatson drunk enough to turn the crank for us at UDS :)
<NCommander> lamont, I can turn the crank easily enough
<NCommander> lamont, if you install gutsy, you can upgrade clean to jaunty, but you end up on a 2.6.24 kernel
<NCommander> which isn't an issue
<NCommander> (I'm actually typing this from the jaunty/ia64 :-))
<lamont> yeah.  I know that... did it, bought the t-shirt.
<lamont> and upgraded to the jaunty kernel
<NCommander> lamont, probably a bad idea
 * NCommander believes the jaunty kernel has broken modules
<lamont> Linux zx 2.6.28-6-ia64-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 08:31:56 UTC 2009 ia64 GNU/Linux
<lamont>  11:22:34 up 21 days, 12:55,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00          
<jbailey> lamont, I've been with cjwatson when he got drunk.
<jbailey> I was unable to move the next day.
<lamont> jbailey: heh
<jbailey> lamont, Were you with us in Paris?
<lamont> nope
<NCommander> lamont, and you have working modules?
<lamont>  lsmod| wc
<lamont>      40     141    1716
<NCommander> lamont, I'll be damned
<NCommander> lamont, that works :-/
<NCommander> lamont, ping
#ubuntu-ports 2009-05-15
<TheMuso> NCommander: when you did your ia64 shuffle, you forgot to tweak the getabis script properly, so you can imagine what happened when I uploaded linux-ports last night for ia64...
<TheMuso> s/properly//
<TheMuso> of course I forgot to check, but anyway.
<jbailey> NCommander, If you are going to care about hppa, can you take a look at: https://launchpad.net/~doko/+archive/toolchain
<jbailey> the eglibc failure would probably block its adoption by other arches.
<jbailey> If not, there's another good excuse to just pitch it.
<lamont> NCommander: jaunty alternate?
<lamont> jaunty/ia64 alternate that is
<NCommander> lamont, I can build it, but the kernel won't be available, and after noon today, I won't have an ia64 to mess with
<NCommander> lamont, (until after UDS)
<NCommander> lamont, if you can give me modified metapackages that can pull in the necessary kernel, I'll spin a CD (I have an easy mechanism which to inject new packages into a CD image)
<jbailey> NCommander, You could just put it on the internet.
<jbailey> I can promise you that whatever security exploits people are using these days aren't targetted to ia64. =
<jbailey> )
<jbailey> If you feel really paranoid, setup an IPv6 tunnel and put it on that.
<jbailey> Then you just use IPv6 at the conference to access it directly.
<NCommander> jbailey, no, the problem is with the broken metapackage, the installer can't find a kernel to install
<jbailey> Doesn't ia64 have Xen or kvm now?
<jbailey> You could still do this remotely. =)
<NCommander> If the ia64 has kvm, I'll leave it on while I travel
<NCommander> jbailey, can you check for me? (I'm kinda packing ATM)
<jbailey> NCommander, http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Status
<jbailey> IT's listed as "In Progress"
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> jbailey, probably staying w/ Hardy until karmic comes out is the sanest move
<jbailey> Eh, you're doing development on it.
<jbailey> You want to be bleeding edge or karmic won't work either.
<NCommander> jbailey, well, I'm going to fix karmic's kernel while I'm traveling
<NCommander> But if I'm going to build CD images, I need to check it before we release
<NCommander> jbailey, we do have a ia64/hardy image now anyway :-)
#ubuntu-ports 2009-05-17
<NCommander> TheMuso, please pull on my ports-meta tree, and upload, that should fix ia64 properly this time (I need to retest that however)
<TheMuso> NCommander: how trivial are you changes?
<TheMuso> *your
<TheMuso> NCommander: and I do not see any new commits in your tree, unless the tree you are using has changed.
<TheMuso> NCommander: So it will have to wait till I'm at all-hands/UDS, since I am in the final stages of data transfer to my notebook and packing for a flight tomorrow afternoon.
<NCommander> TheMuso, I had to regenerate the control file
<NCommander> TheMuso, that's why the previous ia64 fix didn't work.
<NCommander> TheMuso, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=mcasadevall/ubuntu-karmic-ports-meta.git;a=summary - its there
